# Lomanto Wine



## Sparky

About a week ago, I destemmed the last of my lomanto harvest. 7 vines yielded 55 lbs destemmed. If it wasn't for the birds getting under the netting and a cat falling through the netting knocking down some clusters, I could have made 8 lbs per vine. These vines are young, planted in Feb 2010.

I currently have 45 lbs in the fermenter for a 3 gallon batch. It took almost almost 3 days to thaw them out. Tomorrow I pitch the yeast.

I still have 3 Favorite vines with grapes, they will need another 3-4 weeks before harvest. 

I'm not going to have a big scuppernong harvest this year. I think maybe a peach/scuppernong wine is on the to do list.


----------



## Julie

Hi Sparky,

I am interested in the Lomanto wine that you have made. I have never heard of the lomanto grape before. What does the wine taste like?

Thanks


----------



## Sparky

As e-wine stated, down in the south, PD limits us on what we can grow.

I have never tasted any lomanto wine. 

The highest brix that I measured off the vine was 19. My must is high 16's. I added 35 oz of sugar to get the starting brix just over 23. 

Once the grapes are ripe, the flesh is melting. Taste is sweet, with just a hint of grape. Chewing the skins and seeds, I don't detect much tannin. Hopefully, fermentation can extract some. If not, I'll add a little to help it out or just drink it young. The must is a very dark red.


----------



## captainl

Any special consideration for growing them around here. I'll probably plant some this winter if we move into our new house. They sound like the closest we can get to wine grapes around here. How long do you plan on aging it for?


----------



## Sparky

Nothing special. I grow everything in my yard organically. I would make sure if you plan for growing anything to accomodate for the bird netting.

I'm using a head-cardon method.

I would get the soil ready asap. You will be planting sometime in Feb/March. I would look at getting 2 year old vines.

From what I can tell, Lomanto will have a difficult time getting the brix over 20. My Favorite grapes are reading 19 brix. 

I expect to be bottling by Dec/Jan. May start drinking in the spring of next year. It really depends on how much tannin there is.


----------



## ibglowin

All right pics or this stuff doesn't officially exist!


----------



## Sparky

You calling me out?






Here are two pictures taken in May 2012. This is 6 Lomanto vines on the side of my home. They are covered in birdnetting. Another image of a couple clusters. That's cantaloupe on the ground.


----------



## Sparky

Finished harvesting my 2012 Lomanto crop last Friday, June 29th. 7 vines yielded just over 74# this year. My fermentor with 70#.


----------



## ibglowin

Holy cow thats a pretty good crop for only 7 vines. I was born and raised in S Texas and also lived in Houston for 5 years. Never heard of Lomanto until this thread. Seems like a great cultivar for Texas!

Found a blog that posted about it as well. Sounds like it makes a pretty good hearty red wine!

Lomanto Wine


----------



## Sparky

I'm from S.Texas as well, born in S.A. Spent most of my teenage years in Mcallen. 

The jury is still out on Lomanto but right now I'm very pleased with it. Last year was the first production year and the results are still in the carboy. This year I made some changes with how I'm growing the grapes. The 2012 grapes are a huge improvement in the flavor of the fruit. I hope it transfer over to the wine.


----------



## ibglowin

I suspect you will see some improved flavor the older the vine and the more established the root system gets.

BTW I am also from SA. Born and raised. JMHS class of '76. UTSA class of '80. 



Sparky said:


> I'm from S.Texas as well, born in S.A. Spent most of my teenage years in Mcallen.
> 
> The jury is still out on Lomanto but right now I'm very pleased with it. Last year was the first production year and the results are still in the carboy. This year I made some changes with how I'm growing the grapes. The 2012 grapes are a huge improvement in the flavor of the fruit. I hope it transfer over to the wine.


----------



## Sparky

You got a few years on me. My wife and I still have family in SA. We visit quite often. 

You wouldn't recognize UTSA today. They have a football team and changing their name next year. Joke around there, they will be known as U.S.A. My niece starts this fall.

Keeping it on subject. Lomanto finished fermenting. I started MLF and it's bubbling right along. Smells great. Plan to press few days.


----------



## Sparky

Pressed the 70 lbs of grapes on July 25, Got 6 1/2 gallons of juice. A few days later, I racked off the gross lees. 

Special thanks to the local brew shop for renting presses. That bladder press did an excellent job!


John


----------



## stdkls28

Sparky said:


> Pressed the 70 lbs of grapes on July 25, Got 6 1/2 gallons of juice. A few days later, I racked off the gross lees.
> 
> Special thanks to the local brew shop for renting presses. That bladder press did an excellent job!
> 
> John



John, just curious but which supply store did you rent the press from?


----------



## Sparky

Defalco's, I believe they had 2-3 presses available for rent.

jk


----------



## stdkls28

Thank you sir for the info


----------



## rubkey

good morn from southern il i have 10 lomanto grapes vines planted on my property
this will be the first year will let them put on grapes, these vines are now the 3rd year 
in the ground and were 2yr old plants when i purchased them my question does anyone
know if i can spray them with lime-sulfur? cant find no info anywhere


----------

